# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Cairns, shipping container bolt downs to make council happy

## wozzzzza

apparently if you have a shipping container in your back yard up here you have to have it bolted down to the ground so it doesnt blow away in a cyclone.
anyone know what is required here? or an engineer that would give me the details on how to secure it down?? i heard it is something along the lines of a 300mm diameter hole around 1.6m deep at each corner and bolted down to that and im like WTF?? that is beyond the water table depth here i have been told.

----------


## havabeer

i'd call the council and see if it actually a requirement. 
this mob offers a screw pile specifically for tieing down shipping containers Shipping Container Anchors | Portable Building Anchors | BMSA (bmsaanchoring.com.au)

----------


## wozzzzza

i will have to check again with council, but that place looks good, beats drilling holes and filling with concrete.

----------


## doovalacky

As havabeer said, council will have a document for their standards. It varies on wind zone etc.  I've seen many held down with 2 1000kg concrete blocks on suface in WA.

----------


## wozzzzza

> As havabeer said, council will have a document for their standards. It varies on wind zone etc.  I've seen many held down with 2 1000kg concrete blocks on suface in WA.

   no room for blocks. trying to get hold of this council is like pulling teeth

----------


## ForeverYoung

> no room for blocks. trying to get hold of this council is like pulling teeth

  Just get someone to complain about the sea container in your yard - they will be round asap.

----------

